# How many amps do you have ? Use?



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I was asked these questions recently by my wife... So....

I will ask you guys ! 

How many amps do you have?

How many amps do you use?

And how many is just to many for you ?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Right now I have 13. I use 4 of them DRRI, Classic 30, Fender Excelsior and the Fishman Loudbox. My main amp is the DRRI. How many is too many? Don't have an answer. 

2009 Fender '65 Deluxe Reverb Reissue
1988 Fender The Twin (Red Knobs)
2012 Fender Excelsior
2013 Traynor YBA-1 50th Anniversary Tribute head (62/100) with the YBX212 cab
2005 Peavey Classic 30 with 112SX Ext Cab 
1959 Supro 1624T Dual Tone
2012 Mack Gem '2G' with Traynor YCX212 
2011 Blackheart Killer Ant Head (BH1H) with Blackheart Killer Cab (BH10)
1978 Polytone Mini Brute IV
2007 Yorkville Bassmaster XM200 (1x15)
2012 Pignose Legendary 7-100
2014 Yamaha THR-10C
2017 Fishman Loudbox Mini


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

3 for me and use them all.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Technically? I own two amps and I use them both. One is band stuff, one is my little practice amp at home.

I'd own more if I could, but currently I'm not able to.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Three, all for home use. Ampeg B108 for the bass, Fender Super Champ X2 and Vox Pathfinder 15r for noodling


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I refuse to answer on the grounds that I may incriminate myself


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I think that I have 16 or so, currently using 9.

I sold off 5 or 6 low dollar, quick sale amps, in the last couple of months locally on Kijiji, and yet two got shipped, one to Calgary. So they had value. The one that went to Calgary is the one in that group that I played the most.

Out of the 9 I am using, I am trying to thin down in my mind to 5, or 3. Hard decisions when some are expensive to replace, or find in that kind of condition again. Some are collectables, and less played, than the proven 3 to 5.

The other 6 or so are for bass, keyboard, or need attention, etc.

I don’t owe any money and if they windup getting sold, the money would get sucked up and vanish one way or another. Always has, always will.

Owning the equipment hurts no one but my wife, because she can’t understand why anyone needs more than one. However, she has shoes, jewelry, clothes, and possessions that take up 90 % of storage, closets, etc. My attitude is whatever makes you happy, just leave me alone. My stuff has value, and can be sold to break even or make a profit, if I choose to work at it, or take a minimal loss at quicker sale prices.

At my age, I deserve to enjoy what I can, while I can, and aim towards thinning down in an attempt to not make my stuff a burden to those who will dispose of what is left when I am gone.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

5. Use them all, but differently:

1 Main bass amp - gigs and jams
2 Main Guitar amp
3 Bench test amp at home
4 Home practise amp (guit/bass)
5 the amp I am currently working on/restoring/flipping which may or may not replace one of the other ones.

All heads aside from the bench tester. 5 cabs to choose from.

... I also have access to variously (as the studio partner takes some home or brings them back) another 8ish amps.


----------



## Edjohansson (Dec 13, 2016)

I have 4 and use them all. I have a Vox Pathfinder 10 and Yamaha THX (low watts) and then a Fender 85 and a Univox Stage 65 that I ABY and get loud with. I find I use the Vox and Fender the most.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

5 and I only use 3 on a regular basis.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

One...and it is little.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Two. 

A Kustom HV 65 and a Fender EVH III 50 with a 2x12 cab. 

The EVH rarely gets used anymore as the Kustom sounds so good and is more portable.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

3 at this point....Tex Bernie, Clark Beaufort (tweed deluxe clone) and a Morris Perplex'd Jr. I use them all, but am digging the Morris the most at the moment.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

5, and I am using 4

-Fender Custom Vibrolux Reverb that has been modded to make it a Vibroverb Reissue. 
-Marshall JTM1-C 50th Anniversary that I just bought from Faracaster here on GC
-Fender Rumble 200 V3 Bass amp
-Yamaha THR10C

The 4th is a Fender Super Champ XD that sounds amazing, but it doesn't get much playing time since I got the Vibrolux.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Eight guitar amps and three bass amps.

An old SS, Fender M80 and the Egnater Rebel 20 don't get used much at all.
My main unit is the Maz 8 and I use that the most, the other in regular usage is the Marshall 2525.
I have a YGL1 and ext cab that I used in the band and a Phaez head that doesn't get a lot of love.
A buddy gave me an old Yamaha SS amp from the '70s, pretty cool little unit.

Two of the bass amps don't get much excersize, but the Roland Cube 30 has the Trio run through it so that's in use quite a bit.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

2 amps. A Vox AC4C1-12 and a Peavey Max 112 bass amp for home. Sold all my gigging gear.


----------



## pipestone62 (Nov 14, 2013)

About 20. A few I rarely use. A couple I gig with. Some are just cool old amps I’ve collected because they are uncommon. 
I’m close to having too many as I’ve run out of room.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

*How many amps do you have?*
5

*How many amps do you use?*
3 regularly. 

The other two used to be main players but they've taken a backseat as my sonic priorities change. I've thought about selling them, but the market isn't hot and I don't really need the money.

*How many is just too many for you?*
It depends.

When I have to go out of my way to force myself to use an amp, or when I do use something I play it for 10-15 minutes before wishing I was using the amp I normally use, then I know I have too many.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Currently have four guitar amps (Fender BF Bassman, Winfield Cyclone, ElectroGlide Model 18, Vintage47 Ric Supreme), which to me is about right for my current situation. They all get used thru the course of a week on a more or less equal rotation.

Son has three bass amps (SVT Pro, Traynor DynaBass, Fender Bassman 25) spread across the three residences he spends time at, which is adequate for him also, btw.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I only have one. 5150 III 50 watt half stack. If I could have more, I'd probably just own what I've already owned and ended up trading around for different flavors. Mainly Orange AD30, Mesa F50 combo.

I'm gassing for something else every week or every great kijiji deal, but know what I have quite well so don't bother. Im pretty much the same with pedals.

I can't believe some of you guys have double digits or double dozens. That my friend is whore-ding..


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Had to list them to figure it out, but I currently have 9. Recently sold/traded 3 amps & 2 cabs, returned another head (Blackstar 15H Artisan from Cosmo Boxing Day sale) & will probably sell the wee Brian May.

“Eight Is Enough” & they all get played. I bought the Princeton, Vibrolux & Marshall while I was living in a condo, so now I’m taking full advantage of my bsmt.

1957 Tremolux
1959 Tremolux
1962 Princeton
1966 Vibrolux Reverb
1969 JMP 20W Tremolo head
1972 YGM-2 (to be rebuilt as an AC-15)
Vox AC4 head
Vox VBM-1 (likely going to sell)
Solid state Traynor 112 bass amp

3 cabs (212 x 2 & 112 x 1)

The tweeds were recent acquisitions & I lterally ran out of room so I’ve sold a ‘65 Supro 1616T, Silver Jubilee 212 cab & traded a /13 JRT 9/15 head + 212 cab since the new year. The /13 is an amazing amp but I’ve committed to vintage-only. The Tremoluxes are hard to beat for 6V6 tone & I’m hoping that the rebuilt Traynor will properly scratch my Vox itch, hence the /13 became expendable.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Three guitar amps, one bass amp.
A year ago it was seven guitar amps, including a half stack.
I seem to be able to get rid of amplifiers more easily than guitars.
I still have too many amps.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> I can't believe some of you guys have double digits or double dozens. That my friend is whore-ding..


Whew, just got in under the wire, thankfully this thread wasn’t started last month.....although I have been A.A.S.ing for a JCM800....

I’ve been down the Swiss Army knife road & now prefer the old one-trick ponies. Ahh but what a trick!

Honestly intended to sell one of the Tremoluxes but they’re quite different (the ‘57 compresses like a Deluxe & the ‘59 has gobs of headroom - think “baby Bassman”) so I bought an A/B/Y box instead to run them simultaneously.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Too many.... Wayyyy too many:

'83 JCM800 2203
'76 JMP 2203
'66 Twin Reverb
'66 Super Reverb
'67 Deluxe Reverb
'50 Princeton
60's Marshall 2061 clone I built
Garnet 2x12", 2x6L6 combo
REXX 1602 (x2)
SWR SM400S
Mesa Two/Fifty

Bunch of cabs and a couple of preamps. No longer gigging. I may have forgotten a couple...


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

”I’ve been down the Swiss Army knife road & now prefer the old one-trick ponies. Ahh but what a trick!”

That is the main reason for keeping so many different amps. Grasping the concept of a Swiss Army knife amp is next to impossible for me until I spend some time side by side, learning, comparing the possibilities. The really great one trick ponies, teach this old dog new tricks. To be truthful, I am a slow learner, who used to believe all you needed was a Strat, LP, and a vintage 410 Fender amp.

I am happy to have had the experience of multiple amps side by side, and try something new every time I get a brain fart. I couldn’t do that from memory. Big iron, all the variety in circuits, tube choice, low gain, high gain, non master volume vs. master, vs. PPIMV, combo vs. head and cab vs. cab choice, vs. speaker(s), etc.

This can be an endless experience. I now can get most of that magic from my Swiss Army knife amp when playing loud. Low volume is not that easy. The one trick ponies have that covered better, most of the time, and are better at repeating that magic consistently. I recently had a Trainwreck clone cross my path in a manner that had to be seized. My first thoughts were that no other amp on earth could possibly do what this Wreck amp does. Lots to learn, can my Swiss Army knife amp cover what the Wreck does so well? Some days yes, and quite convincingly, other days no; questioning, what was I thinking? Are my ears off today? Did I really experience that the other day like that? I even left the settings untouched. No one amp does it all, all the time, every time, sometimes?

You can’t possibly be a judge unless you are presented with all the facts.

On the other hand, a truly great player can take a dozen good amps, play them at full volume, and sound great with all of them. Me, not so much. Wait, I haven’t tried that yet.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

--- Gigging combos, in order of size/power:

Sunn T50C, Mesa LSS and Fender DRRI

The T50C doesn't get out much anymore, too big and powerful. But it's such a great amp I can't part with it


--- Gigging heads:

Traynor YBA-1Mod1, Mesa TA15, Vox NightTrain, Trinity TC15 and Trinity 5E3

Into a variety of 112 and 212 cabs, mostly a Mesa Thiele (EVM12L) or Widebody 112 (C90), or a vertical 212 (Eminence Legend / C90). 

The TA15 gets the majority of the gigging time here, because of its flexibility. The YBA1 is for nights when I'm only doing rock, and they are fewer and farther between all the time. The NightTrain covers similar ground to the YBA1 but is smaller, lighter and less powerful. The two Trinities are a bit iffy for gigging, neither stay clean at drummer volumes in anything but small rooms. The Fryette PowerStation makes them all giggable, if I really want to take any of them out. 


I also have an old Masco PA head converted to a guitar amp. And a Peavey 112 Special (120 watt Bandit). Neither is giggable, IMO.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

sulphur said:


> Eight guitar amps and three bass amps.
> 
> An old SS and the Egnater don't get used much at all.
> My main unit is the Maz 8 and I use that the most, the other in regular usage is the Marshall 2525.
> ...


Which phaez head do you have? I picked one up a couple of months ago and quite like mine.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Currently (meaning always subject to change), six.

Traynor YCV40 (with extra cab), Traynor DG30, Yorkville Bassmaster XM50, Traynor Quarterhorse (2), Ibanez Troubadour. I also use a small Yamaha Stagepas PA for acoustic instruments and sometimes bass.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

This may surprise some folks but I currently have a grand total of just 3 amps and only ONE of them is a Fender:

*'59 tweed Gibson Lancer -* Gets the most use now as it's portable & loud enough in most situations AND works perfectly for _both_ guitar and harp;
*
'61 Fender Super -* My # 1 before acquiring the Lancer. Works great for both instruments AND is loud enough for _any_ situation (so now used "as-needed");
*
SDG "Champ on Steroids" head & 1x15 cab -* I keep this one around because it makes EVERY guitar sound just like it should (which has helped sell more guitars than I can count).


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Had to list them to figure it out, but I currently have 9. Recently sold/traded 3 amps & 2 cabs, returned another head (Blackstar 15H Artisan from Cosmo Boxing Day sale) & will probably sell the wee Brian May.
> 
> “Eight Is Enough” & they all get played. I bought the Princeton, Vibrolux & Marshall while I was living in a condo, so now I’m taking full advantage of my bsmt.
> 
> ...


I'd be more than happy with the first 2 on your list


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@gtrguy whats the main differences between your jcm800 and jmp? I have the 800 and have been considering the jmp.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I currently have 5:

Blackstar HT100 - I use this the least often, which is still weekly 
'79 Vox Lead 125 - Used every week for jam
Crate Blue Voodoo 50 - I use this weekly/gig with occasionally and leave at a jam space
Boss Katana 50 - Current practice amp that gets daily use
Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 5 - former practice amp....not being used now that the Katana is in my living room...I should probably sell this one....Damn these lists!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

3 amps here but I am planning to sold one.

YBA-1 with Hiwatt 4x12
Swart STR Tweed
Fender Rumble 25

The YBA gets most of the playing time. Sounds so good with both guitar/style I play. The Swart is almost untouched since I finally got a cab for my YBA.
The little rumble is for home use only but not really usable with a 5 strings bass.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have three, a Blackstar HT1RH, a Piper (Garnet) (2 x 6V6) 1x12 combo, and an old (2 x 6AQ5) military PA amp used as a head. I use a Blackstar HTV112 cab with the two heads although the Blackstar HT1RH is mostly used with headphones for practicing. The HT1RH gets the most use by far. I've been mostly playing acoustics when I play out lately so the other two amps get very little use. I have less than $500 total into the two amps so I don't mind that they only get occasional use. I love the tone from both of them and when I do need them they are there. I have gone through many amps looking for my tone and finally settled on 15 watts of saturated tube tone with very limited use of an overdrive pedal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have 7:
'59 Bassman
'59 Princeton
Heathkit TA-16
Heathkit TA-17
Fender SK-20
Fender Champion 110
Yamaha G100 head.

The two Heathkits and the Yamaha all need some work, although the TA-16 and Yamaha actually work. I modded the two smaller solid-state Fenders to get a better overdrive tone from them. This doesn't include the two battery-powered amps I have, and the Imperial/Cobra head I'm hoping to transform into a 6G2 Princeton.

Of the 7 that actually work, I use them all, though some more than others.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> @gtrguy whats the main differences between your jcm800 and jmp? I have the 800 and have been considering the jmp.


The early ('75/'76) 50w JMP 2204 master volumes are slightly different from a JCM800 2204, less gain as they didn't use the same cascaded gain stage circuit as the later JMP/JCM master volume amps. The early 2204 amps are basically a 1987 with a master volume I believe.

For the 100w 2203, the circuit is the same for both the JMP and JCM series. Mine don't sound identical (even through the same cab) but they are definitely cut from the same cloth. Marshall is notorious for substituting parts with slightly different values based on what they could get at the time so I would assume there is some variation between my two amps. I've never dug in and had a close look though, maybe one of these days.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So I may as well stick with what I have, good to know!


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I have exactly one amp. I waited a long time for the right opportunity to come along, and I expect I will keep that amp forever.

At some point, it would be nice to pick up one more amp, to cover the more "Marshall-ey" territory. But I expect it will be a long while before the right deal comes along.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

15 and they all get used eventually. I try to make a point of rotating them in and out of service. However I think I'm at my limit. I have a couple up for sale on Reverb because they're just too similar to others. But I'm not trying too hard.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

One shitty Mustang I that I just about moved on from a few weeks ago. But then the dishwasher sprung another leak, had to replace a flat tire and found out one of my kids needs braces. Oh well.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

RBlakeney said:


> Which phaez head do you have? I picked one up a couple of months ago and quite like mine.


I have the JTM8, pretty cool little gain monster.
It will take a number of big bottle tubes, I think that there's a KT88 in there now.

Since I got eh Marshall it doesn't get used all that much.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

One, a JCM800 2203. Well technically two because I also own a vintage Traynor. But a friend has that and is seriously considering buying it. I am looking to sell it because I don't need more than one amp.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

sulphur said:


> I have the JTM8, pretty cool little gain monster.
> It will take a number of big bottle tubes, I think that there's a KT88 in there now.
> 
> Since I got eh Marshall it doesn't get used all that much.


I have the "Armstrong by phaez" f14 I think it's a low,watt train wreck clone or something, same thing it will take a number of tubes. I have an el34 in it right now and I have a 6v6 for it also. I can't really tell much difference but the amp sounds great.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

These are the amps I have, along with a couple more 1x12 cabs around. I use most of them other than I don't really use the jet city as it is just a gain monster and needs to be up louder to sound proper. 
I just sold an amp a few minutes ago so I should probabaly get a new one tomorrow. Or maybe tonight.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

a few .

1 -Mesa Studio 22 plus
1 - Mesa Studio 22 with EQ
2 - Mesa 1 x 12 cabs
1 - 65 Princeton RI
1 - 83' Twin Reverb ll reviera
1 - AXE FX 2

love the 22 plus with the ext cab and the Princeton but usually use the AXE FX so my wife doesn't have to listen to my shit ( headphones )


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> I have exactly one amp. I waited a long time for the right opportunity to come along, and I expect I will keep that amp forever.
> 
> At some point, it would be nice to pick up one more amp, to cover the more "Marshall-ey" territory. But I expect it will be a long while before the right deal comes along.


We don't say "forever" around here


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Scottone said:


> I'd be more than happy with the first 2 on your list


That’s what the A/B/Y box is for.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

This thread made me count my amps for the first time.... Didn't realise I have 9 amps... 

1. 65 PRRI
2. Orange or15
3. Peavy classic 20 mh
4. Vox Lil night Train
5. Hughes and kettner tubemeister 5
6. Fender Mustang iii
7. Ampeg ba15
8. Blackstar core id60 head
9. Hotone legacy purple wind

I use 4... now I'm thinking I should get rid of the 5 I rarely use.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Great thread ! Some amazing amps out there .

It made me take an actual inventory. For the most part, all of them get used or rotated through the gigs depending on what is required or how I feel that particular day. The champ probably see’s the least play time while the Super, Vibrolux and Princeton see the heaviest.

- 1957 Fender Harvard
- 1959 Fender Champ
- 59’ Handwired 5F6-A Bassman (Thanks Keith!!!!)
- 1960 Supro 1690T Coronado 
- 1961 Fender Super
- 1963 Fender Deluxe
- 1964 Fender Princeton (Tuxedo)
- 1964 Fender Tremolux
- 1965 Fender Bandmaster
- 1966 Fender Bassman
- 1966 Fender Vibrolux Reverb
- 1973 Fender Pro Reverb
- Fender Tweed “EC” Tremolux
- SWR California Blonde


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

RBlakeney said:


> I have the "Armstrong by phaez" f14 I think it's a low,watt train wreck clone or something, same thing it will take a number of tubes. *I have an el34 in it right now and I have a 6v6 for it also. I can't really tell much difference but the amp sounds great*.


That's the case with a lot of amps. When the power section is run linear (clean), it is fairly transparent. Changing power tubes makes very little tonal difference.

It is when you push the poweramp into a bit of distortion that the difference in the tubes becomes more apparent. I also find the 'Presence' or 'Cut' control on some amps works like that - very little effect until you get the power levels up.

That's why I'm a big fan of lower powered amps that can be worked to bring out their character.

You've got some cool amps, BTW!


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

I have 3. My main is a Traynor ycs90, my first amp a Randall KH120 which I don't use much because the distortion channel sounds terrible, there is something wrong with it, and a little Marshall (15 watt maybe?) that I use at home to practice with.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I own more than I use but they all serve some purpose - bass/acoustic/keyboard/jam space/etc. The amps I use most are my DRRI, my 79' Princeton Reverb, and my Marshall DSL401 - all for gigging. For practicing at home mostly I use a Roland Microcube.

I would like to get a head/cab setup again at some point. I'm keeping my eyes open for a DSL 50 or something that just strikes my fancy, and maybe a 2 x 12 cab. I'm also on the lookout for another YCV50 - I sold my last one to a friend in need. These are great amps at a great price point.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> That's the case with a lot of amps. When the power section is run linear (clean), it is fairly transparent. Changing power tubes makes very little tonal difference.
> 
> It is when you push the poweramp into a bit of distortion that the difference in the tubes becomes more apparent. I also find the 'Presence' or 'Cut' control on some amps works like that - very little effect until you get the power levels up.
> 
> ...


I am as well a fan of low watt amps for home. The phaez one is only 14 watts but still quite loud especially in the living room so I'll have to crank er up a bit and switch the tubes and see if I find some more difference.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

I had many amps, once upon a time. I now have two. But it was a circuitous and long road to get there.

The amps: Tone King Sky King and a for-sale Peavey Delta Blues. The Sky King has all my favourite sounds (blackface/tweed in pentode and Supro in ultralinear), tube amp string "feel," and has separate bedroom to studio to stage rhythm/lead attenuators. It has mojo everywhere: clean, dirty, quiet, loud...and reverb and tremolo that you feel in your guts. It's hi-def for the ears. I may not be worthy, but it is.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I currently have 4 guitar amps and 2 bass amps. 

I regularly use 3/4 and 1/2. 

1/4 is a non functional project. 1/2 is really a keyboard/vocal amp.

I donated my practice amp to a school music program.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I really thought you guy`s would help with this thread towards the wife`s complaint of too many amps...MJF$#

Your no help at all !!! 

I was expecting major numbers but the average is 3 amps !!! 

Its like saying my wife only has 3 pairs of shoes !!!  That would be impossible but never the less... 

I cant show her this thread to defend myself... You guys make her argument solid and right ! 

MJF$#


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

it's all about positioning. I only have 4 amps now but I told my wife I'm going to get another to have for the living room, but that I would take the other ones I have in the living room back to my music room. 
Now she is excited for me to get another amp.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

My wife has become quite annoying as of late. She is on the warpath to get things looking her way, even though she doesn’t use the space that I am jammed into.

She no longer wants my studio monitors on the desk. In fact she wants nothing that I own in sight. Perhaps she should tell someone who cares, because I don’t. She listens to talk radio on an AM transistor radio, loudly and rudely with no consideration for what anyone else is doing in the same room. I only pick up a guitar when the house is empty, so I can play loud.

I have been in the process of thinning my collection of items related to cars and guitars. I started doing it on my own and my own free will. But if someone starts to push and demand, I get pissed off and stubborn.

Cars and guitars have been a big part of my life for 50 plus years. I have decided on my own that it is time to make the hobbies less important, with a smaller footprint.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Only own one amp (Mesa Rectoverb 25). But feeling like adding a second amp (a smaller 5W tube amp) would be nice for recording.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

I have 3, a Friedman Smallbox, Toneking Royalist Combo and recently traded a Friedman Dirty Shirley for an original 65 Deluxe Reverb. Before acquiring the Fender I was mainly playing the Smallbox, they’re all great amps but covered the same sonic territory. Now that I have the Deluxe Reverb I might try a dual amp setup?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Tone Chaser said:


> My wife has become quite annoying as of late. She is on the warpath to get things looking her way, even though she doesn’t use the space that I am jammed into.


That means trouble...

You should send her on vacation... Winter is sometimes long and hard...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I decided not to ever and never count how many I have again !!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

@Frenchy99 Buy only black amps. Then you can have as many as you want. When it comes to technology, women don't usually see details, like number of knobs or physical size. They only see colors. So if you have a red, blue and black amp, she knows you have three amps. If you have five black amps, she thinks you have one, maybe two amps at most. Kinda like getting up close with that Predator creature. 



RBlakeney said:


> I am as well a fan of low watt amps for home. The phaez one is only 14 watts but still quite loud especially in the living room so I'll have to crank er up a bit and switch the tubes and see if I find some more difference.


When I play at home with an amp, it is usually 15 or 5 watts. I often play unplugged at home, though - working on tunes or playing / singing.

I gig with low watt amps as well. The majority of my gigs are done with a 30 watt 112 combo that I have to run at about 7 or 8 on the master. To me, that's when tube amps sound and feel the best. If I'm in a smaller room and I'm only up to 4 or so, I'll switch to 15 watts (2 tubes instead of 4) and I'm back to 6 or 7 on the master, where the amp starts to dynamically work with me. Too much power / headroom and I find the dynamics are too accurate - the amp isn't putting it's unique envelope into the notes. 

But that's for the genres I play. Lots of other genres require very clean, high headroom power stages. To each their own. Vive le difference.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

More than a dozen


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I use several types of amps, all modeling software. Usually I pick between Marshall or Hiwatt, Fender or Roland, Mesa or 5150 but I can use Vox or anything else if that serves the song I'm working on. For bass I use SansAmp and rarely Ampeg. 

On live shows it's usually a Fender amp because it can sound good at any volume and a variety of styles. I've tried Marshall but haven't passed the soundcheck, it needs to be too loud to be versatile. I personally have a Hot Rod Deville which is a wonderful amp but the one I've used most in stages is the Twin Reverb, that's what is usually provided on festivals, etc.


----------



## bileshake (Aug 18, 2014)

I've got a Orange Thunderverb 200, Peavey Triple XXX, Hovercraft Andromeda 20, Hiwatt 412, Splawn 412, Hiwatt 20wt micro stack.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

1959 Deluxe
1960 Bassman
1947 Masco PA Conversion
1962 Brown Vibrolux
1963 Blonde Twin
1962 Princeton Clone
1964 Bandmaster
1971 Vibrolux Reverb
1972 Ampeg V4-B Bass
2017 Fishman Loudbox
2017 Boss Katana 50W

How many do I use?....Next question please.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

65 Soho head and matching 212
Swart AST Master combo 112
Swart ST Stereo 212
Mesa TA-30 head and matching 112
5E3 combo 112 clone
DRRI (210 0r 112 baffles)
Pignose 1-2 1/2?
Traynor AM100T (acoustic)
Traynor AM150T (acoustic)...don't ask

Just sold my Swart AST Master head and matching 112 a couple of weeks ago
...and stupidly looking at a mint 68/69 DR on kijiji today...

and I live in a townhouse, go figure


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

3. Use them all
‘73 Marshall Superbass
‘82 Marshall JCM800 2203
Dr. Dan JTM50


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> @Frenchy99 Buy only black amps. Then you can have as many as you want. When it comes to technology, women don't usually see details, like number of knobs or physical size. They only see colors. So if you have a red, blue and black amp, she knows you have three amps. If you have five black amps, she thinks you have one, maybe two amps at most. Kinda like getting up close with that Predator creature.



She`s on to me !!! 

She`s counting the black boxes now !!! 

Wife`s should not be allowed to learn how to count !!!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I have 4, only 1 gets any real use.

Mesa TA30 1x12 - my gig amp. I love this thing, it is everything I want in an amp.
Traynor YGL2 - home practice, I actually bought it in case the Mesa ever has to go in for service. Specs are about the same (30W EL84 amp, 1x12), tone isn't. 
Traynor YSC50H - I bought this when I realized I no longer owned an EL34 amp. Someday I'll have to take it to a gig and crank it up.
really old Gibsonette - I saw this at the Calgary Guitar Show a couple of years ago and just had to have it. I don't use it, but it is cool.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

I have 3 Amps, I use them all regularly..

Marshall DSL50 with 212 Greenback Cab for home use
Marshall DSL60 with 212 Creamback Cab for Band Practice and Gigging
VOX AC30 for home use but also is a backup amp for Gigging


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

let me see 5 as of now , just sold 3 with in the last month .
Egnater Renegade head and 2x12 cab
Fender Twin 1973 Into a head with a Traynor 2x12 Cab.
Fender Hot Rod 40 Watt
Fender Eighty Five 
Fender G-Dec 3


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Owned 4 for a while, got to sell some...Played all 4 time to time.
Now , owning 2 and a Axe FX2 XL. 
I keep playing most of my gear, but i am trying to bring myself to sell 1 amp and only keep one with the Axe Fx, but i don’t think my will is strong enough to do it as my amps are the ones i’ve always wanted! Funny thing, my wife don’t care about my struggle to sell one and she don’t mind that i keep both!!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Currently have 7, I think:

Peavey Audition Chorus
1972 Peavey Standard 260H
Vox Pathfinder 15R
Fender Mustang V
Fender Rumble 150
Fender frontman 15b
Ampeg Micro CL

The audition chorus is my bench amp, but it doesn’t get much use. The standard 260h has not been played yet; I have a cab arriving next week to go with it. The Pathfinder is my grab and go amp, I play it almost daily. The mustang V is for bigger gigs, it’s a little overkill for what I do right now, especially with the 412 cab, but I love it and it was cheap. The rumble 150 was my main bass amp for 7 years, but my ampeg has been seeing more use as of late, and the the standard 260h will hopefully replace both. The frontman 15b was my first bass amp that my parents bought me for my 15th birthday; I keep it around because I dimed it at a jam when I was younger and now only half the controls work.

Once I have the Peavey standard setup and squared away, I plan to sell the fender rumble and keep the ampeg as my backup/easy carry bass rig. It’s also cool that the ampeg doubles as a sweet stereo and my girlfriend uses it a lot too. 

I use most of these amps, but I do go months in between without playing them sometimes. I’d say the pathfinder sees the most regular use. I could stand to sell a few, but I’m not in a situation that I’d need to get rid of anything.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

Marshall Jubilee reissue (2525 mini jub)
Tone King Meteor
Vox AC10
Marshall ASD100

I use all of them for various things depending on the situation. The Tone King gets the least use, I'll likely sell it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

greco said:


> One...and it is little.


How little is little???


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> How little is little???


Not quite that small.

Class 'D' 50 to 100 watts depending on the "Voice" selection
This is a pic with a hand for size reference grabbed from Images...


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

I’ve got the following and use all of them!

64 bassman head
Dr z zwreck
Dr z maz18nr
Suhr Badger 35
Friedman small box 
3rd power wooly coats


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Did a bunch of downsizing recently. I sold off two amps and traded off two more. I'm left with:

1965 Fender Twin Reverb w/Eminence EJ1250s -- my first vintage Fender amp. I don't often get a chance to gig it due to its size, but it's a beautiful choice for theaters and such. 

1976 Fender Deluxe Reverb w/Weber 12F150 -- my main amp for all gigging/hired work. It does what I need it to do and sounds beautiful. 

2018 Vox MV50 w/1x8 cab -- my practice/grab n' go rig. Great tones and excellent power scaling.

W.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

[QUOTE Buy only black amps. Then you can have as many as you want. When it comes to technology, women don't usually see details, like number of knobs or physical size. They only see colors. So if you have a red, blue and black amp, she knows you have three amps. If you have five black amps, she thinks you have one, maybe two amps at most. Kinda like getting up close with that Predator creature.[/QUOTE]


True Dat
My better half is not that clued into gear .... but evidently more observant than I thought...
So I bought a Vox MV50 Clean and just casually placed it onto my pedal board. Then I got a digitech Trio and added that too.
So she comes and sits in my mancave and we chat and she looks over and says "When did you get the Vox?" "Sounds good"
I was stunned. The room is filled with traynors, homebrews and cabs and about 6 guitars

M


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Since early 2009 I've only had my old Fender Harvard and a Roland Micro Cube. 

I would really like to get another small tube combo, but that's only moved up the priority list lately.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

In the last two years I've owned three Two Rocks. Two Tony Brunos (real ones, not the Vox variety.lol) A Rivera, a Cornford, a pair of Mesas and a Germino. A few at the same time, some by themselves. All were spectacular amps in their own right. But all required another amp, or a multitude of pedals to cover everything I needed. Plus a rather large attenuator to play them after midnight with the family asleep. 
I always had at least five OD pedals either on my board or ready to go. However. Since I acquired my older CAA PT100, I'm a one amp, no OD pedal guy. I would have never thought that you could get that many different sounds out of one amp. And all of the sounds are good as well. I've been able to dial in just about every tone my former amp/ pedal collection could do. 
The only sound I really haven't been able to dial in is an AC30 type tone. Plus, with the amazing master volume, I no longer need an attenuator. I have no idea if the newer versions of the PT1oo are just as good. In all likelyness, they're probably even better. But it will be a long, long time before I ever give mine up.


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2007)

I have two amps, one which get used regularly -it's a 1991 vibroverb reissue with updated tubes and speakers - very happy with the sound for what I need these days. The second amp is an old Garnet "Celebrity" given to me by an old road buddy a few decades back - lots of sentimental value but it hasn't been powered up in years


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

I own 3 amps.
1. Epi valve jr into my 4x12
2. Kustom ph2012 solid state combo
3. 40 watt radio shack p.a. amp
I use #1 And 3 all the time while #2 is loaned out to my grand son atm.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guess I'll update:

- Helix LT into a powered 112 (it's my current rig, it amplifies, deal with it)
- Fender Mustang I combo
- Fender Rumble 40 bass combo

But there's a 412 down there who needs a loving home.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Update.... I added 3 more amps. I now have Greco's Quilter, a Fender Pro Jr and a Fender 68 Custom Princeton Reverb. I'm using the Pro Jr for my duo and have now been gigging with the band using the Princeton instead of the DRRI.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Update...

A few more Traynors and a few more Garnets in the last year. Lots of cabs though...


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Wow, a few of you guys have some amazing collections of gear.

I have 5 guitar amps;
68 CPRRI, Used daily, main for home use, but lately I have been gigging with it occasionally because, nothing lasts forever and might as well take it out of the house sometimes. I cant say enough good things about this amp when a TS9 is in front of it.
65 (?) Gibson Skylark GA5T, used when I have a jam at my place with a drop in who didn't bring an amp, sometimes gig it, but only if there is no drummer. True, amazing, vintage amp. Sounds trebly, but breaks up so amazing. That's why its a good choice for drop in guitarists, it really has a tone that gets heard, even though its not loud.
90s Roland Cube 30, Used a couple times a week for playing out. Was my 100% grab and go, but now the Princeton is doing a little of that duty. The clean channel is really great. lead channels, are certainly workable.
67 (?) Pine/Pepco, currently not used. Going to get used for my Hammond B3 simulator (oberheim OB3) when that project reaches conclusion.
Epiphone Valve JR head, used often. Powers my Cordovox CL30 (leslie/vibratome clone) that I use in my studio guitar setup.

C


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Three. One little one. One big one and one SS , I use with a mic at home.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

One tube combo, two SS combos, one acoustic combo.
Two SS bass combos.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have:
vox ac4
Fender 57 custom champ
Fender 57 custom deluxe
1966 fender deluxe
1963 fender concert
Mojave coyote
Tone king royalist
Mission amp Chicago 32/20
1965 fender pro reverb
Vox ac30 that chitmo picked up for me and is in his garage


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I have a Mesa JP-2C and an Axe III


----------



## Rickenbacker198 (Jan 10, 2017)

I’ve a lot of different amps over the years. 
Currently I have 5 - one is on the chopping block. 
This is the most I’ve had at one time , for me 3-4 is enough. Something just ends up not being played for a couple of months with more. 

What I use the most is a 
Diezel Schmidt 

Others that see use. 
Diezel Herbert 
Diezel VH4
Kemper Power Head

On the block is a Suhr PT100SE , unbelievably great amp ,, I’d like to keep it but what’s the point to play it a few times a year... 
guess I have a thing with Diezels!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I own more than I use but they all serve some purpose - bass/acoustic/keyboard/jam space/etc. The amps I use most are my DRRI, my 79' Princeton Reverb, and my Marshall DSL401 - all for gigging. For practicing at home mostly I use a Roland Microcube.
> 
> I would like to get a head/cab setup again at some point. I'm keeping my eyes open for a DSL 50 or something that just strikes my fancy, and maybe a 2 x 12 cab. I'm also on the lookout for another YCV50 - I sold my last one to a friend in need. These are great amps at a great price point.


** Update **

Found my DSL50 and 2x12 and sold the 401 to a friend. The new Marshall is my current gigging amp and I quite love it. It really "beams" the sound though so I've picked up a stand that will allow me to tilt the cab more toward my head and mic it to spread the sound out better.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

ElectroGlide 18W
'66 Fender Bassman
Winfield Cyclone
Vintage 47 Ric Supreme


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

_Azrael said:


> *How many amps do you have?*
> 5
> 
> *How many amps do you use?*
> ...


Fast forward a couple years and I’m down to three. 

I’d be down to two, but one of my amps isn’t worth selling.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

One amp... the AMP1 Iridium. However, three pre-amps (the Victory V4 series... Sheriff, Countess and Kraken). I use them all. Another pre-amp I have is the Orange Acoustic Pre, which I use the odd time, when recording acoustic. Now, I also have several dozen amps in digital or pedal form, which sort of counts, but not really.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

One
and
one

a deluxe reverb reissue


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

57 Custom Champ - use a lot.
57 Custom Deluxe - use a lot.
Pro Junior IV - use a fair bit.
Super Champ X2 - never use it need to sell it.
Blackstar Fly 3 - once in awhile sitting on the couch at 3:00 AM.
Traynor Acoustic Master 225 Custom - mostly a PA these days.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

Vox AC15 handwired head
MetroAmps 100w Plexi Super Lead head
Traynor head modded by Mark Samson and used during the Big Wreck club days
Marshall ”Bluesbreaker“ 2x12 combo (JTM45)
Homewrecker Amps 5w combo (tweed Champ-ish)
Marshall 4x12 slant cab w/Vintage 30’s and Greenbacks
Boss JS10 for practice/learning tunes
Also have my best Friend’s gear at home right now,but up for sale:
Bogner Ecstacy (serial #2)
Matchless DC30 (early Samson-era)
Morris Grinder custom 50/100w
Morris Mojo custom
Ampeg Reverborocket
Peavey Nashville combo for lap steel
Marshall 4x12 straight cab loaded w/Vintage 30’s,grille cloth signed by Jim Marshall

also looking really hard at a “secret weapon” as a possible purchase.
Wish I could afford to keep my Buddy’s amps,but I cannot.


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

One small one, a Fender Mustang I, for in-home use.














And an even smaller one, a Danelectro Honeytone, for motel rooms or out on the deck.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

I am currently sitting at 7.5

I say 7.5 because I have a gutted fender red knob twin chassis that I plan on turning into an Avenger clone some day. 

I also have (included in the 7.5) a 1975 Traynor YRM-1SC that I’m gutting to turn into a Wizard MCII clone. 

so yeah. 7.5

How many do I use? All of them (the operational ones). And I usually run two at a time. Normally a high gain with a lower gain. 

how many is too many? Don’t you ask that question. I don’t need that kind of negativity in my life.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

I have 2 guitar amps

Traynor YCV40 which has become pretty much permanently attached to the telecaster
Roland JC55 for the Godin 5th Ave and sometimes for amplifying acoustic flat top

The Traynor is not happy as an acoustic amp and the P90's on the Godin push it too hard but it sounds like a million bucks with either the tele or 335 style humbuckers. kinda heavy to lug around.

I GAS for guitars and sometimes for pedals but hardly ever for amps. 

j


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

3 if you include my son's amps (one guitar, one bass). Both cheap solid state combos. 
I mention them because mine is in the process of a re-build and is not functioning (so I'm using his).
Hopefully in tne next month or so i can share the re-build process on GC.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There are 2 guitar amps & 1 bass amp I use most of the time.
But there are others.
they work, but a couple are bigger & less convenient to use.
Another is a back up.
Maybe I need to sell a couple?


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Here's my current stash...

Fender Princeton Blackface
Marshall SL5
Vox ac10
Orange or15
Peavey classic mh
Blackstar id60
Vox lil night train 
Hughes and Kettner Tubemeister 5
Ampeg BA8


And haven't touched any of them in about 9 months since I got these:

Yamaha thr10, thr10c and thr10x...

Time to sell some I guess....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am not sure how many amps I have. I would say dozens but I haven't counted them all. Of course I can always add a few.

TC-Helicon VoiceLive Play GTX review | MusicRadar


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have my VVRI, my Trinity 18 Watt Marshall and the Fishman loudbox mini for acoustic


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Two: Trinity Tramp (built from a kit) with a Stephenson 1x12, Quilter 101 with a VOX 2x12.
Use both, fed from the stereo outs of the Mooer Ocean Machine pedal.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ve got a marshall 2x12 custom combo, 30 watt 2 x 10” combo by Moratto, Ampeg jet clone 1959 by Moratto, 2 x Vox vr -15, markbass 500 watt head. 
I use them all.

And I got the Vox beetle head and cab. It’s pretty cool.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

For guitar my most used amp is my Orange Micro Dark--a tiny thing, but powerful.








For bass, a Fender Rumble 40.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

I have and use two amps.
2019 was all about speakers and cabs. I did try a lot of amps but I sold the extras and kept the essential.
My plan for 2020... a first "Dumble". The 64 Custom HW can't keep up with the Welagen in a stereo rig.
I was planning to sell the Fender but I closed 2019 with a few Kingtone pedals.... the 64 might stay after all.


----------

